
Ireland can stop a no-deal Brexit. Here’s how - prawn
https://www.irishtimes.com/opinion/fintan-o-toole-ireland-can-stop-a-no-deal-brexit-here-s-how-1.3972121
======
tim333
tl;dr Sinn Féin has seven MP's elected who do not take their seats. By
resigning they could cause by-elections which likely would be won by anti
brexit parties.

~~~
panpanna
So the effect of resigning will be higher than actually taking the seat and
voting against brexit?

(Assuming the seats are actually won by the anti-brexiters)

~~~
tim333
They won't take the seats because they refuse to pledge allegiance to the
queen.

